# Art therapy?



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

Has anyone here ever taken art therapy for calming down or healing? If so, what did you do and was it effective? I would like to know because I'm taking a class in art. Would you describe art as therapy?


----------



## SnarlPatrick (Oct 12, 2009)

On Wednesday nights I normally go to a figure drawing session. Its more or less the only time I leave the apt other than to get food.

Its pretty low pressure. You're expected to be quiet, most people come in alone. The attention is focused on the model so you don't have a bunch of eyes on you all the time.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

I haven't but I would if I knew where to go. I paint sometimes, but it's not directed as therapy by someone else... although I would call it therapeutic, for sure. It's difficult for me to get the motivation though, because I have to set everything up and devote at least a few hours to it... which I don't seem to have right now! Oil painting is the best though.


----------

